# Aristo dual rail bender



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

I am in the process of starting to start laying track (Aristo SS) outside. Can anyone provide any feedback regarding the Aristo dual-rail bender??







I have two Aristo track length segments that I am using, 4.5 ft. and 8 ft. I was hoping to use the rail bender not only with the 8 ft section but possibly with the 4.5ft sections. I haven't read or heard to much of the Aristo dual rail bender being used on the site.

PS - Any advice for roadbeds?? I was looking to use either 1/2 inch (crushed rock) or limestone crushed fines.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I own both the Train-LI & Aristo dual track benders....... I recently bent 340 ft of 8 ft Aristo 332 SS track..... No 1 .. on either bender lube the "vernier threads with spray teflon..... 

After trying both..... The ARISTO is cheaper & works well only if you file the 4 Cap screw heads at 45 Deg angle with a flat hand file... About 4 minutes work per bolt head.... 

What I like about the ARISTO dual bender is the push/pull handle, price, & the larger Diameter Vernier knob...... When using both benders on 332 SS slide on tie track...... 

I skip the Vernier rotation knob on initial ruff bends & use the 10 mm bolt head at 1/6 turn via 3/8" ratchet. Finish bend work is done via Vernier knob turns. What you learn 

quickly is that the track curvature always moves toward the Vernier knob side of the Bender. Lubing the Bender threads & NOT Over cranking on the 10 mm bolt are Important. 

Bending 8 ft chunks of Aristo 332 SS track is both fun & a mental game. Do not rebend any clamped in road bed track... as constrained deflections make the track rail into a coiled snake !!! 

But do consider purchasing the Train-LI $25 parallel Rail Clamper so that you 90 Deg grinder cut only 1 of the 4 rail tails after bending. I did draw Bend Radii on a 4x8 ply wood sheet. 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I 2nd what Dennis said. The SS was hard on the Aristo bender.


----------

